
Repository for Old Macintosh Software - the_dripper
https://www.macintoshrepository.org/
======
sneak
Note well that this is not a public archive: it is a paid subscription site.

This organization is profiting from the distribution of abandonware, which is
unethical at best and illegal at worst.

They’ve also started big feuds with other people who mirror the abandonware. I
don’t recall the details but you shouldn’t be giving them any money.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
I'm not familiar with all of the details, but a lot of the people behind
Macintosh Garden[1] believe that Macintosh Repository scraped their content
directly. I suppose it's not like either of them owns the rights to this
stuff, but it definitely feels scummy.

If you have anything to upload, please use Macintosh Garden. If you want to
download something, I guess you could use Macintosh Repository instead, so you
use up their bandwidth, but please don't give them any money!

I'm sure the submitter didn't know better, but I _really_ wish Macintosh
Garden was the site that got submitted...

1: [https://macintoshgarden.org/](https://macintoshgarden.org/)

~~~
beervirus
> It's not like anyone owns the copyright to this stuff

I would think the copyright still exists. Maybe the owner just isn’t aware of
the infringement.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Oh, by "anyone" I meant, "any of the sites currently hosting this content".
This should be clearer in my edit; sorry for the confusion.

------
atribecalledqst
Does this site offer anything that macintoshgarden.org doesn't?

~~~
giantrobot
Not that I have seen. Macintosh Garden's repository is available for free on
the Internet Archive[1]. MR requires an account registration and MG does not.

[1]
[https://archive.org/details/Macintosh_Garden_Collection](https://archive.org/details/Macintosh_Garden_Collection)

~~~
egypturnash
Macintosh Garden is available free on its own site, with browseable pages full
of screenshots and descriptions of everything, too.
[http://macintoshgarden.org/](http://macintoshgarden.org/)

~~~
giantrobot
I didn't mean to imply MG didn't carry their own wares, bad wording on my
part. Yes MG hosts their own content _and_ is available on the Internet
Archive.

Macintosh Repository hosts the same content but puts it behind a
registration/paywall.

------
w-ll
Whats the current best way to emulate a OS 7 machine, and pass in files from a
site like this?

~~~
news_to_me
I've had the most luck with Mini vMac. Shoot me an email if you need a
bootable image, I have one for System 6 and System 7.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Mini vMac is _excellent_ , but I'm not sure it's the best for OS 7, because it
can't emulate a color display.

~~~
peterburkimsher
I've got Mini vMac Color working with System 7.5, send me an email if you want
it!

------
whoopdedo
I used to get all my Mac software from an archive hosted at MIT. I can't
remember the name now. Is there a mirror of it anywhere?

~~~
sneak
Hyperarchive, formerly of hyperarchive.lcs.mit.edu.

------
barochoc
I’m glad I read the comments. Thanks for the information/links to other
repository and abandonware sources.

------
rasz
Year of release could use a from-to range selector.

------
racl101
Cool!

Any version of this for modern MacOS?

~~~
orionblastar
Apple and OEMs still care about modern MacOS apps and will issue takedown
notices.

Abandon-ware is your best bet for the classic MacOS stuff.

Also some Mac stuff here along DOS and Windows stuff:
[http://vetusware.com/](http://vetusware.com/)

~~~
racl101
Oh wow, I didn't realize you could download ISOs. I just thought the
repository was listing the software and telling you about it.

Which is why I wondered at first upon reading your response? "What's the
problem?" isn't it just sort like free advertising?

